# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Mad Maya To Return!!!!

## jonni

ive read somewhere that mad maya definately returns but when??

----------


## Abi

I think she was penciled in to return, but i dont know when

----------


## Chris_2k11

Doubt it.

----------


## Treacle

Oh _somewhere_, give me a source, where did you read this? I hope she doesn't return.

They're acting as if Mad Maya never even existed so I doubt she will.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought she was dead!   :Confused:  Lmao!

----------


## Jade

> Oh _somewhere_, give me a source, where did you read this? I hope she doesn't return.
> 
> They're acting as if Mad Maya never even existed so I doubt she will.


Its mad they are all acting like it didnt happen, hardly anyone has made reference to it and it was a major incident!!

----------


## Treacle

Dev & Sunita soon got over it as well.

----------


## squarelady

This was denied on This Morning the other day.

----------


## Keating's babe

I thought there was plans for Mad Maya to return but the actor who plays Dev had some bad press and it was shelved.

----------


## eastenders mad

i hope it doesn't happen

----------


## Johnny Allen

I would like to see Maya come back, Corrie needs some more villians, Charlie is boring now.

----------


## phils little sister

yeah bring Mad Maya back  :Cheer:

----------


## kirsty_g

i hope it does not happen i thought she was dead to

----------


## Olaf Horne

how can she return when she is dead. this does not make sence

----------


## jonni

she isnt dead she survived.

----------


## dddMac1

i hope she does come back

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that she ended up in hospital in intensive care.But nothing got said

----------


## Chris_2k11

That storyline's over and done with! Why would we want her back!?   :Confused:  New ideas please Corrie!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chloe-Elise

She was a good character, but I dont think it would be any good bringing her back now,that storyline is well and truly over.

----------

